# Shark attack - Port Phillip Bay



## mattmoki (Aug 4, 2009)

attacked by a port Jackson??? that's a first, surely?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mattmoki said:


> attacked by a port Jackson??? that's a first, surely?


Nope, about a year ago a guy (one of the AKFF members) was bitten by a Wobbygong or Port Jackson at Mona Vale on Sydneys northern beaches. Gave him a decent nip and a good yarn to tell but no major damage


----------



## spider25160 (Jun 20, 2011)

Davey G said:


> mattmoki said:
> 
> 
> > attacked by a port Jackson??? that's a first, surely?
> ...


There is a big difference between a wobby and a port jackson


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Had a mate almost lose a toe to a wobbygong, hidden in some seaweed he walked through.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Think I would be too embarressed to tell anyone I was attacked by a port jackson. Bit like being beaten up by a 10 year old. :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)




----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hay all, back in th 60's a mate was cray diving at Long Reef and pulled a small wobby by its tail from a cray cave and chucked it over his shoulder, to resume the cray search. The wobby had a different idea and bit him on the posterior, and wouldn't let go till it had its jaws pried open in the boat. 
There was a newspaper story in the Telegraph the following day, headed "There was a young man named O'Brien, who got bitten on the behind.

cheers Mal


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I've caught a PJ as big as me with the head the size of a small esky. I can tell you I wouldn't want that thing to latch onto me.
But I ride a girl's bike.


----------



## Souppy (Feb 12, 2011)

hahaha
cant believe it made it to the news


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)




----------

